# Battlefield 2 Wont work on Windows 7



## tricky_dicky (Nov 27, 2009)

hi all, first time poster.
recently decided to treat myself to Battlefield 2 as the first one gave me so much joy, got the EA classics complete collection (battlefield 2 inclu. special forces; euro force & armored fury)

first tried installing everything in one go as it's all on one DVD, it said it failed to install patch halfway through but carried on to complete installation, which was then followed later in the installation with the error message "Battlefield 2: Euro Booster Pack requires version 1.2 or later to be installed first" and the same error for the Armored Fury booster pack requiring version 1.3. finished the installation in the end then i went to load the game but i got a blank screen which hid this error message:

Error!
mods/bf2/shaders/lightning.fx not found!!! _DO_ check your working directory, _AND_sync your shaders folder before calling upon your local rendering programmer/GP.(really!)

I tried unzipping the shaders from Shaders_client.zip file within the BF2 installed folder to put in the shaders folder which someone recommended but this only led me to this message:

directX 9.0c of greater is required, please install directX 9.0c

bit strange I thought as im on windows 7 with directX 11!

tried to narrow down the problem by just installing BF2 only without the extras or patches, still get the directX error, tried installing the v1.41 patch on the disc but that keeps failing with the very helpful message "patch failed" and claiming afterwards that the installation is complete.

i've also tried completly uninstalling, cleaning the registry and reinstalling which some people recommend but still doesn't work

sorry if this has been solved somewhere in the forums, I did try to look through the battlefield 2 listings but couldn't find one which could help me.

My Computer Specs are:
HP Pavilion a6422.uk
Processor: Intel Core Duo CPU E4600
Ram: 3GB
OS: Windows 7 32-bit
GFX Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400


----------

